# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Excel Saveas using Ruby in Sketchup

## davesexcel

Anybody know ruby?
 When I run this code in Sketchup, it performs it's duties, then opens excel, enters the info, then I want it to save as the Address.

And that is where I am having the problem.

Thanks.





```

 ents=Sketchup.active_model.active_entities
        prompts = ["Company Name", "Address","One","Two","Three","Four"]
    defaults = ["My Co","69 Your Street",1.0,2.0,3.0,4.0]
    input = UI.inputbox prompts, defaults, "Stuff"
        a,b,c,d,e,f=input
ent = Sketchup.active_model.entities
 pts = []
 pts[0] = [0,c,0]
pts[1] = [0,d,0]
pts[2] = [0,0,e]
pts[3] = [0,0,f]
  # Add the face to the entities in the model
face = ent.add_face pts
 face.pushpull 4
#Open excel and enter info
  require('win32ole')
   excel = WIN32OLE.new('Excel.Application')
   excel.Visible = true
  workbook = excel.Workbooks.Open('C:\TestFolder\Test.xlsx')
   ws = workbook.Worksheets(1)
 ws.Cells(1,1).Value = a
ws.Cells(1,2).Value = b
ws.Cells(1,3).Value = c
ws.Cells(1,4).Value = d
ws.Cells(1,5).Value = e
ws.Cells(1,6).Value = f
   # workbook.SaveAs("C:\TestFolder\" + b + ".xlsx")#trying to get 'Customer Address' as the saved workbook 


```

----------


## Norie

What is the problem? 

Is the workbook not being saved?

Is it saved with the wrong name?

Errors?

----------


## davesexcel

> What is the problem? 
> 
> Is the workbook not being saved?
> 
> Is it saved with the wrong name?
> 
> Errors?



Did you try it?
Thanks,
I think I figured out a way, using ruby to call a saveas macro from excel

----------


## Norie

I haven't had a chance to try it, I was waiting to see what the problem was. :Smilie:

----------


## davesexcel

Ya, the last line is more or less the VBA way, not sure how ruby does it yet

----------


## Norie

The only thing I can see wrong with your code is that you should be using single quotes not double quotes.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


PS I'm assuming the variable b has a valid filename.

----------


## davesexcel

Just a follow-up



```

```

----------

